# Gorilla Glue



## bill75 (Aug 25, 2010)

What gorilla glue is the correct one. I noticed at the store today that there is wood glue and another type that can be used for many surfaces. After reading about them the wood glue seems to be safer. Which one is the right one to use?

Thanks


----------



## ravengritz (Mar 2, 2009)

You want the standard gorilla glue adhesive. It's the brown one that has instructions telling you to spray down your surfaces with water. Good stuff!
Melissa


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Yes, the standard Gorilla Glue works great in a viv. You just need to let it cure a little longer before putting animals in the enclosure since it gives off fumes longer than, say, silicon.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

In my experience, the gorilla glue gives off hardly no fumes at all whereas the silicone, if you're using the right stuff, can give off fumes for weeks. Either way, gorilla glue has a much faster curing time and it seems to be much more useable in a vivarium sense.

-Matt

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

McBobs said:


> In my experience, the gorilla glue gives off hardly no fumes at all whereas the silicone, if you're using the right stuff, can give off fumes for weeks. Either way, gorilla glue has a much faster curing time and it seems to be much more useable in a vivarium sense.
> 
> -Matt
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


You're right about silicon. It has a "vinegar" smell for a while because it gives off acetic acid (the acid in vinegar). Gorilla Glue works great in the vivarium, especially when you have to glue something in an existing viv, because the glued surfaces need to be moist, where surface glued with silicon have to be dry.

Just be aware that Gorilla Glue will expand when it cures, so if you clamp two things together, for example, it will often ooze out of the joints as it cures even if it didn't when the joints were first pressed together.


----------



## ravengritz (Mar 2, 2009)

I've never experienced fumes with gorilla glue. It's solvent-free and non-toxic. The drying time can be sped up with moisture and in my experience frogs can be safely added much sooner than with silicon.



JimO said:


> Yes, the standard Gorilla Glue works great in a viv. You just need to let it cure a little longer before putting animals in the enclosure since it gives off fumes longer than, say, silicon.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

There is a clear Gorrilla Glue that dries faster that the original one and foams but not as much. I have used it on several occasions and have not noticed any odor.

-Beth


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I guess I'm wrong about the off-gassing of Gorilla Glue. Sorry about that. The lingering smell must have been from the Great Stuff. I used Gorilla Glue ot attach the coco fiber and sphagnum moss.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

How do you use this? I have some Gorilla glue and it's very thick, do you brush it on? What about adding the soil? Can you mix it in?


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> How do you use this? I have some Gorilla glue and it's very thick, do you brush it on? What about adding the soil? Can you mix it in?


If you're refering to gluing coco fiber, sphagnum moss, etc. to Great Stuff, I used a kitchen basting brush to apply the glue. You could also use an old paint brush and cut the ends off the bristles or even a toothbrush. It's pretty thick and takes a stiff brush to apply it and get it in all the nooks and crannies. I used it because my coco fiber was damp and damp fiber won't stick very well to silicon. If your GS surface and what you are gluing to it are completely dry, then silicon glue works great.

I had to repair a waterfall made of cork bark and didn't have the time to take the pieces out to completely dry. Obviously, silicon glue wouldn't work. I tried a hot glue gun, but it didn't stick well, but the Gorilla Glue was perfect for that particular application.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice, thanks. Do you think you could mix in some peat before brushing it on or would that kick it off faster?


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> Nice, thanks. Do you think you could mix in some peat before brushing it on or would that kick it off faster?


I'd use damp peat and test it on a small piece. It takes a hour or so to get to the point where it starts forming a "skin" so I don't see why you couldn't. It'll probably take more glue that way and the result might be some pretty stiff peat since it would be coated with glue. Perhaps you could apply a layer of that mixture and then lay the surface flat and dust it with additional peat to minimize the sharp edges. It's certainly worth testing.

I just did my first clay background and although I was skeptical when I first heard about it, I don't think I'll ever use anything else. I glued several pieces of cork bark directly to the glass and filled in the gaps with a clay blend. The cork bark provides an means to anchor the clay to the glass and it looks great too. I also mixed up a clay based soil for the same viv.

You might consider looking into it. There is a long thread here on the subject: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/22990-ultimate-clay-based-substrate-thread.html

It's tough to go through the whole thread and techniques have improved in the couple of years since the thread was started, so I stuck with reading the most recent posts.

Good luck.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

JaredJ

Whats up man. I built my entire Viv from Gorilla Glue... and i can tell you with out a doubt that I will never use Great Stuff or Silicone again!!!

No fumes. Cures in 1 hour (opposed to 1 day for GS and 1 week for Silicone) And yes Gorilla glue foams and can add depth like Great Stuff... All you have to do is get familiar with using it...


If you want it to foam alot. add water. the more water the more foaming action. if you want it to foam a little and just a quick spray from a mist bottle... if you do not want it to foam at all add no water and let it suck the moisture from the air to dry.


To stick Coco peat sphagnum moss or cork bark or anything else you may like to it to make the actual "background" it's simple. Gorilla Glue one side of you vivarium to your liking, then dump the Coco peat sphagnum moss or what ever it is your using right on to the back ground... spread it evenly and watch it grow, or should i say dry... 

while drying you will will see spot start to rise and some spot you will see you will need to fill in with your coco peat sphagnum moss or what have you in order to not have a bare spot... 
This is really where the process is different then using G.S. and silicone. you have to watch it dry and actively fill in the spots that expose its self. if you want one section higher or foam up more that the other during the drying process... you just add water with a mist gun, or if you want it to rise more add a little Gorilla Glue spray with water and fill with your background... i.e. coco peat or what ever... If you see a spot rising higher than you want press down with you hand on that spot and press it back into the glass it will just push the foaming down... just ensure you have some coco peat or whatever your back ground is between your hand and the Gorilla Glue... It is a really easy process...


You can Gorilla glue wood on the the glass before you add the back ground this will have the wood appear more sunken into the back ground... you can add the wood during the background process and this will make the wood look as if one with the back ground or you can add the wood after your add the back ground and this will make it appear as if the wood is sitting atop the background...

Gorilla Glue is also super strong. so no having to worry about it falling off like G.S. if moisture gets behind the glue... because it wont!!!!!!!!! as long as you let it cure. and that don't take very long...


The main thing to focus on is to actively "create" YOUR back ground as it cures... unlike the G.S. & silicone method where you make the back ground. and then let it cure...


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

JimO said:


> I guess I'm wrong about the off-gassing of Gorilla Glue. Sorry about that. The lingering smell must have been from the Great Stuff. I used Gorilla Glue ot attach the coco fiber and sphagnum moss.


Good chance that you smelled the gorilla glue - it contains 4,4’- Diphenylmethane diisocyanate and toluene. Both present inhalation toxicity issues. That said, the product should be relatively benign once cured.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

edwardsatc said:


> Good chance that you smelled the gorilla glue - it contains 4,4’- Diphenylmethane diisocyanate and toluene. Both present inhalation toxicity issues. That said, the product should be relatively benign once cured.


It is benign once cured... you will smell it a bit. But just like any chemicals you use or anything that give off fumes ensure you do it in a well ventilated area outside or at the very least open some windows.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I tried the Gorilla glue on a scrap chunk of greatstuff, looks great IMO. It does need some touch ups but it's rock hard. It will definitely be tedious brushing the GG one the foam but looks to be well worth it.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks good. Touch ups are easy IMO with GG


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, I really liked it. That was a scrap piece but I started doing some in the tank and it went really well. I really liked how well the GG stuck to the glass so I could seal the edges of the foam. This stuff is great! Definitely going to use it on the other tank in building the tree.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

I swear by the $#!%.

I would have a crappy Exo-Terra Styrofoam back ground if it was not for GG. Great Stuff and Silicone really Tee'd me off when I tried it. I wont touch it no more... Not to mention I had G.S. on my hands for close to a month. And my wife still nags me about her rug I ruined with silicone.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicholas said:


> I swear by the $#!%.
> 
> I would have a crappy Exo-Terra Styrofoam back ground if it was not for GG. Great Stuff and Silicone really Tee'd me off when I tried it. I wont touch it no more... Not to mention I had G.S. on my hands for close to a month. And my wife still nags me about her rug I ruined with silicone.


LOL... im still peeling that crap off my fingers, and i used gloves!


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

Gorilla glue is just awesome. I used to be messing around with Epoxy and now swear by GG. It's such a great adhesive.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Just so you guys know gorilla glue and great stuff is the same stuff, gorilla glue just isn't under pressure.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

The Gorilla Glue that says "Wood Glue" has directions on the back that indicate not for "continuous submersion"--so is there a different Gorilla Glue, or is there a way of using this material that makes its use okay in the vivs...Someone, somewhere on these forums said that the ingredients for Gorilla Glue are the same as Great Stuff without the aerosol...so it adheres, dries, and is easier to use...haven't tried it yet am am doing "homework."


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

See...that's what happens when you get up in the middle of the night and read posts...the one I was referring to was just before the one about my less-than-a-minute old one...stupid, stupid, stupid... Sorry FleshfromBone....my bad


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Judy S said:


> The Gorilla Glue that says "Wood Glue" has directions on the back that indicate not for "continuous submersion"--so is there a different Gorilla Glue, or is there a way of using this material that makes its use okay in the vivs...Someone, somewhere on these forums said that the ingredients for Gorilla Glue are the same as Great Stuff without the aerosol...so it adheres, dries, and is easier to use...haven't tried it yet am am doing "homework."


Yes, Gorilla sells a wood glue that is white, you don't want that one. The regular GG is brown tea color, that's the one you want. They also sell a super glue that is awesome, I've used it for fragging corals, and they now sell an epoxy.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> Just so you guys know gorilla glue and great stuff is the same stuff, gorilla glue just isn't under pressure.


Ok, I admit..... I didn't believe that one but I looked up the MSDS on both and they are indeed the same chemical Diphenylmethane diisocyanate, just one is under pressure. Good job, nice info...


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

I wonder why it is that G.S. will stick to your hands for weeks... But G.G. you can just peel off... thats interesting


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I was reading a spot on Dow's website that it's something with the rapid aeration that causes it to activate but I don't see why one would be stickier than the other.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> Just so you guys know gorilla glue and great stuff is the same stuff, gorilla glue just isn't under pressure.


You learn something new every day. That explains why moisture helps both cure more quickly.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> I was reading a spot on Dow's website that it's something with the rapid aeration that causes it to activate but I don't see why one would be stickier than the other.


yeah thats weird isn't it ?

The thing is G.S. might be stickier when on your hands but the first two background I created ended up shrinking and falling off.

And my G.G. Background didn't shrink and is stuck to the glass like white on rice sitting on a paper plate in a snow storm.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Judy S said:


> See...that's what happens when you get up in the middle of the night and read posts...the one I was referring to was just before the one about my less-than-a-minute old one...stupid, stupid, stupid... Sorry FleshfromBone....my bad


No worries, you're good.



JaredJ said:


> Ok, I admit..... I didn't believe that one but I looked up the MSDS on both and they are indeed the same chemical Diphenylmethane diisocyanate, just one is under pressure. Good job, nice info...


As I was typing the comment I did a quick search to confirm on both MSDS's. Weird eh?



JimO said:


> You learn something new every day. That explains why moisture helps both cure more quickly.


Yep, moisture on both causes them to expand way more as well.


----------



## nick65 (Mar 7, 2005)

hi everybody..i never used gorilla glue nor GS.. from your comments i think i ll go for GG next project..still a question..i am a bit confused about using GG submersed..instructions say 'no' ..has any of you had any experience with GG completely submersed and/or used it in a 'waterfall' construction (technically not 'submersed' but subject to flowing water most of the time)?
thanks Nick


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

The GG brand wood glue (the white stuff) cannot be submersed but the regular brown stuff should be fine.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello nick.

I actually did this when I thought a water feature would be cool (I soon figured out they are to much work and hassle when they fail or pump clogs and sort of a hazard in my viv) and the G.G. for the roughly 6 Months (i tore it down after 6 months) I had it with stood everything the water could throw at it... just let it cure properly and to be on the safe side let it cure "Extra long" (with G.G. thats about 6 hours lol!!! I love that stuff)


----------

